# Fortunately for Travellers Already Downunder



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

We're a long way from the Volcanic Ash drifting across UK and Europe.
Perhaps a Trans Siberian/China rail trip and a cheap flight down from Asia is an option.


----------

